

Ask HN: Would you be interested in an Etherpad-like version control system? - chaosprophet

Hi all,<p>Recently Etherpad added the Timeline feature to their webapp, and while looking at it, I had thought maybe this could be applied as a version control method. There would be a timeline for each file in a project and all changes to that file would get recorded to the timeline. When you hit checkin, a bookmark appears in the timeline. This could probably only be implemented as a full fledged text editor.<p>The key idea behind this is that you don't really have to bother about version control at all, since the software automatically records everything to the timeline.<p>So would any of you be interested in such a software, if anybody were to develop it??? Depending on your answers, I may put some work into it.
======
macmac
Wouldn't it be better to implement a git/subversion... plugin for
Textmate/Emacs that does this instead of doing a vcs from scratch? or won't a
traditional vcs work as a back-end for this?

~~~
chaosprophet
I initially thought of doing it as a plugin, but then I figured I'd have to
write plugins for too many different text editors.

Also, I was thinking that when you hit checkin, a git/subversion repository
could be created/updated.

